# '12 A4 Avant OR '12 A3



## dimeo187 (Sep 8, 2010)

Need some help with my decision soon and thought you guys would be the best to go to.

like the title says, looking to get into a new audi...just having a little trouble deciding which one to get in order to suit my lifestyle.

I mountain bike
I have a dog who loves to go to the dog park
I work in the restaurant business so transporting product through restaurants occur

with package options aside and going based off my lifestyle, which would best suit me?

i will without a doubt mod whichever i choose

any and all opinions would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Both are similar in terms of your specific use/lifestyle.

A four door wagon. Cut and dry.

The A3 is cheaper, which is usually a plus.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

depends on how mich room you need. A3 has decent room (i have one) but i do find myself watning more on occasions. then again the a3 is a lot easier to get in and out of tight spaces for downtown travelling. i LOVE my A3, but you might want more space. test drive them both and see how much room you have with seat down and such


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

On lifestyle alone? It's a coin toss...

However, the A3 has way more support when it comes to mods. The motor in the A3 is simpler than the 2.0T in the A4 (the A3 doesn't have variable valve timing or the new variable valve lift stuff)... This makes the A3 much more mod friendly. Check out the differences between the two motors when you put on the APR K04 kit.

A3 2.0T w/APR K04: 366 HP 380 LB-FT 
A4 2.0T w/APR K04: 313 HP 367 LB-FT 

A3 FTW!


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

A3 can be had with a 6 speed manual if you are okay with front wheel drive. 

A3 quattro and A4 avant only comes in automatic, but A3's version is the faster shifting DSG. A4 has the new 8 speed which helps with gas mileage.

A3 is bigger than it looks like as far as passenger space goes, but cargo space is where you will give up a lot compared to A4 avant.


----------

